# I'm going to Petco !!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I still can't believe it, but God must've heard my prayers and my boss is sending me to San Francisco, CA, USA for 3 days next week, to a Conference. I have this long-time dream of shopping at Petco and Petsmart. I can't believe it's about to come true... My plane has a stopover in New York, so I plan to spend the weekend there, mainly shopping at Petco and Petsmart too. I can't believe the variety, the great ideas for products and the low prices in those stores. I'm counting the hours. The street cats on my street must be the first street cats in history to have someone fly to the other end of the world to bring them goodies. If you go to Petco and find the shelves empty, know I was there before you.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

That's great news for you....
Where are you from?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Tel Aviv. 

Mowmow knows how much I've wished for this dream to come true. 

By the way, anyone here in SF or NY and want to meet?


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Take an extra empty suitcase.....


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Have a great time! I agree with BotanyBlack.  An extra suitcase....or two....


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

I never thought having Petco and Petsmart close by was such a blessing  but, now, I'll be much more grateful


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Rocky_Raccoon said:


> I never thought having Petco and Petsmart close by was such a blessing  but, now, I'll be much more grateful


Hehehe...I'll second that


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I do know how excited you are! You've been talking about visiting a petco/petsmart since you joined! 

If it were me, I would buy a HUGE box once I got there (walmart should sell them) and then pack it full of pet supplies and mail it to your home address the day before you leave.  

Then you don't have to carry the stuff and you buy that much more!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Indeed, you guys should say a blessing before you go into one of those stores, LOL

Mowmow, great idea!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I usually just say a prayer for my debit card.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

So you must have a long list of stuff you want to look at/buy.....what's on the list??


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh I'll worry about that when the bills start coming.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Be careful - stay alert. Midnight, the wild cat, puts subliminal thoughts, taking the form of purchases, in my mind that somehow surface whenever I go near PetSmart.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

GT, the subliminal ideas issue is very true, one of my biggest incentives is a phrase and a photo you posted once, saying you got that wonderful bed for the cat in the discount bin for peanuts! I don't remember if it was Petco or Petsmart.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I am happy for you! 

Just a thought- don't buy anything with catnip in it. I tried to send catnip toys to my step daughter when she was stationed in Korea and the box took 3 months to get there, and it had been opened. The other box that we sent without catnip arrived there without any problems.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

That's a good point, Leazie. I don't buy catnip toys, I don't like the idea, so no problem.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Thats awesome!! Oh you will find great deals there.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

If you keep dreaming, your dreams do come true! And that's what you obviously did!!
We don't have PetSmart or Petco in Australia


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Kittielover, but I hear that Australia is very good to cats and there are some big stores too? The problem in my country is that it's so tiny that there's no market for local production, so we only get the tiny choice of products that a few stores decide to import from Germany and Italy, and we depend on their (usually awful) taste.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> I usually just say a prayer for my debit card.


Haha, this! :lol: I always end up bringing home a bag full of toys and things.

I like Petco, better than PetSmart, even though PetSmart tends to be cheaper. Petco is really trying with getting more grain-free and holistic foods out there, and thats a big plus. Litter I get at PetSmart though...cheaper. 

I hope you enjoy your experience when you go! They are definitely fun to walk around in and browse.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Straysmommy said:


> Kittielover, but I hear that Australia is very good to cats and there are some big stores too?QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, there is some big stores. They supply good quality cat food, toys, and other cat products.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That's funny you're so excited about going. I'm sure there are things in Tel Aviv that we'd be excited about getting too!

I was in Petsmart yesterday and got Murphy 3 kinds of new treats, some Wellness dry food, and a couple little toys.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Straysmommy said:


> GT, the subliminal ideas issue is very true, one of my biggest incentives is a phrase and a photo you posted once, saying you got that wonderful bed for the cat in the discount bin for peanuts! I don't remember if it was Petco or Petsmart.


Well, he did it again. Another smaller bed, Summertime use, picked up on sale. He uses it on the front porch when he is sleeping on guard duty!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I always spend way too much money when I go to petco!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Meezer, I hadn't seen your post before somehow!

I had on my list, and bought:

Wild salmon oil 
Mouse Chase remote controlled mouse
Furminator (costs half of what it costs here, and here they don't have the new, purple version)
Tons of treat bags, assorted kinds, including Wellness, which is a good brand I think
Greenies pill pockets
Greenies treats
DaBird feathers (I didn't buy them, they cost the same at Petsmart as imported here from the US)
Pet wet wipes, tons (not imported in my country)
A bed and a fleece blanket for my new adoption (I found them discounted, very beautiful and cheap)
Toys for chewing
A mat for the litter box
A glove to remove cat hairs from surfaces
A giant spoon to scoop the strays' food from the huge bin
A long boa with 2 tails, on a wand
Go-go bug (pull it backwards and it darts forward and runs)
2 very big fleece blankets (spontaneous purchase, on sale)
I guess that's all. I didn't buy flea and worm treatments because they're cheaper in my country.
I bought 2 of some of the items above, because a friend asked me to bring them for her too.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

October, my country doesn't manufacture anything for cats. We only get a very small selection of what there is to buy in Germany, Italy and the US...


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Oh awesome list! After the building is all done at our house, I'm going to go on a kitty-spree! It's fun buying stuff for our kitty's!
I am also going to go on the PetSmart website and buy some products. They can ship it over to Australia


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

I image you are probably on your way. I hope you have a great visit and a wonderful shopping spree.
I can't speak for Petsmart, we don't have one locally, but Petco gets all my business.
I believe it is a nation wide policy, but locally all the cats sold at Petco come from the local shelter and can be bought for the same cost as adopting at the shelter. You have to go through the same adoption application as at the shelter. They have my business.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Straysmommy said:


> Meezer, I hadn't seen your post before somehow!
> 
> I had on my list, and bought:
> 
> ...


**** that was a big list!
So you already went??


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, I went a couple weeks ago. I still can't believe it wasn't a dream...

By the way, Midnight claims he does NOT fall asleep during guard duty, the photo was taken during his trying out of the new bed, and that this time for sure he's suing for libel.


----------

